# Soundoff LED Flood lights



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Here are few pictures of the Soundoff Signal LED flood lights I installed on my truck. I have 2 1400 lumen LED on the back rack hooked up to the aux switch in the cab and another 2 500 lumen par 36s hooked up to the 7 pin trailer plug on the salter that turn on automatically in reverse. I also have 1 500 lumen hooked up to the salter pointing to the spinner for use in salting that is hooked up to the Truckcraft salt controller that turns on every time I turn the salter on. Also a couple of pics of the truck at Edgewater Park in Cleveland. There were some large waves icing everything along the shoreway. And also some video of our local Lighthouse that turned into an Ice House.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?cl=23534622


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Lake Erie and Ice


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

and the last of them.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

wow that ice is beautiful! and the truck looks great! love the sound-offs! my buddy just bought a set of 1400 for his backrack too.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

looks great! what type of spreader do you have? how do you like it? pros-cons


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

hey Burkartsplow how much did that set up for spreading salt set you back and where did you get it?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

snorider075;1155950 said:


> looks great! what type of spreader do you have? how do you like it? pros-cons


I have the truckcraft aluminum insert and tailgate spreader for it. The spreader has worked out great this year. Pros are that the insert and spreader only weigh 500#s, when I raise the bed the salt or clearlane which ever one I am using slides easily to the back, it spreads a nice even large area on each pass, I can load it with 2 tons of salt, I can still see out the back of my truck, and I have the auger powers through any type clumps that may form in the salt. It only sticks out a foot of the back of the truck so you can get up close to objects and not worry about breaking anything. The Cons would be that you have to raise the bed to get material to the back every once in awhile as it will use all the material back there by the auger, but on the larger lots that I know I am going to be using a lot of material I just raise the bed up a few feet and drive the lot raised and it does the job perfectly. I thought since it was power up gravity down that it would take forever for it to drop back down, but with any type of load in there it comes down pretty fast so I am not wasting any time waiting for it to lower. It was a good buy IMO.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great shots Aron and the lights look good.....man thats a great shot of ur truck next to the lake......any action shots?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

wideout;1155973 said:


> hey Burkartsplow how much did that set up for spreading salt set you back and where did you get it?


I bought the insert just right inside the PA border for $3200 cash and the spreader back here on the westside of Cleveland for $3000 cash. They were both brand new, end of season and last ones they had in stock. Did not pay tax on either of them and every other dealer I spoke to were in the range of 9K to 10.5K plus tax for the exact same setup. I looked for a couple of months to get the whole package. I was going to buy the same setup the coming fall so I thought I might as well buy it now and save almost 5K and let them sit in the shop for the next 8 months. I was pretty lucky to find the deals I did, Plus having cash always helps.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

where did you get the LED floods? what did you pay for them?


i rigged up a set of fogs I had laying around and while they help and are better then stock reverse lights, the beam is too projected, need some actual floods. 

let me know!

thanks!


----------



## Elite Property Services (Oct 28, 2008)

I really like your setup!! Very efficient and practical.


----------



## RMC LANDSCAPING (Dec 21, 2009)

where did you get those LEDS


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I picked up the LEDs from Sirennet. I originally bought the 1000 lumen ones but they were back ordered so they upgraded me to the 1400 lumen ones which are on my back rack and will stay on there year around. Here is the link to there site and prices. They are spendypayup but they work great and have a great warranty. I used to use flood lights from the local auto store, but they are so large and bulky, plus they would not stay in place. These have stainless bolts and everything and once you mount them in a position they are not going anywhere.

http://www.sirennet.com/search.php type in flood light in there this search function


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

hey burkart, glad to hear everything is working out, how are those edges? do those lights come in pairs? or is it 99 for a single light off of sirennet? im tossing options around on what to put on my backrack.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1156824 said:


> hey burkart, glad to hear everything is working out, how are those edges? do those lights come in pairs? or is it 99 for a single light off of sirennet? im tossing options around on what to put on my backrack.


The edges are working great, once I opened up the box i figured out they sent me two edges for the drivers side by accident. I called them up and Jerre sent out the passengers side over night for me. They are wearing nice, well not wearing at all on the bottom. The lights do not come in pairs. That is the price per light as they are not cheap, but a great light non the less.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

truck looks great. those floodlights look really helpful as well


----------



## timberjack (Dec 21, 2000)

FYI - amazon.com has a little better pricing for the lights, and free shipping too. 

Burkartsplow - how are the lights for current draw? They look like they've got great coverage. I've got to think, being LED, should be considerably less draw than a set of old KCDaylighters.


----------



## dmcarpentry (Aug 30, 2008)

timberjack;1157878 said:


> FYI - amazon.com has a little better pricing for the lights, and free shipping too.
> 
> Burkartsplow - how are the lights for current draw? They look like they've got great coverage. I've got to think, being LED, should be considerably less draw than a set of old KCDaylighters.


amazon was sold out last I checked

and the lights draw 3 amps a piece (1400 lumen)

I have 2 of the 1400 lumen ones and they are great


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks awsome Aaron. Those are some bright lights


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Did you put a leveling kit in your truck, or just crank up the T-bars?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

timberjack;1157878 said:


> FYI - amazon.com has a little better pricing for the lights, and free shipping too.
> 
> Burkartsplow - how are the lights for current draw? They look like they've got great coverage. I've got to think, being LED, should be considerably less draw than a set of old KCDaylighters.


Thanks for the heads up on the 1400 lumens. I did not have to pay full price for them. I was upgraded for free due to the fact that the 1000 lumen were on back order. I still think they are on backorder and if you do order them through sirennet they will upgrade your order to the 1400 lumens still. The current draw is very low and the coverage is great. I will go with LEDs for everything. The lifespan you get out of them and the warranty is by far worth the money. I am going to take a video of them and you will get to see how bright they really are.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Epic Lawn Care;1158226 said:


> Did you put a leveling kit in your truck, or just crank up the T-bars?


t bars cranked


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1158287 said:


> t bars cranked


Nice, it looks shape. You must have really jacked them up.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

*Daytime pics*

Here are some daytime pictures of the 1400 lumens on the back rack and the 500 lumens on the spreader for reverse and the salter light. The weather was 55 today so I gave the truck a nice wash.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

Where did you get the the pro rack at? How much? Are those amber light on brackets?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Did you make some type of cover for your dump box?

It looks arched, and very nice by the way.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I got the pro rack at this website a few years ago. They were cheaper then the Back Rack at the time and it seems they flip flopped prices..
http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/categories.cfm/cf-bin/cn.cab-guards/gid.103001001/

I had a tonneau cover that I was not using and modified it to fit the dump insert. The arch is from the ribs that came with it. It had been sitting in my basement corner for 3 years now and I thought I might as well get some use out of it. It came with the truck originally. It works perfect and my salt is dry all storm long. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1182426 said:


> I got the pro rack at this website a few years ago. They were cheaper then the Back Rack at the time and it seems they flip flopped prices..
> http://www.buyautotruckaccessories.com/categories.cfm/cf-bin/cn.cab-guards/gid.103001001/
> 
> I had a tonneau cover that I was not using and modified it to fit the dump insert. The arch is from the ribs that came with it. It had been sitting in my basement corner for 3 years now and I thought I might as well get some use out of it. It came with the truck originally. It works perfect and my salt is dry all storm long. Thanks for the compliments.


That's a really good idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Epic Lawn Care;1182436 said:


> That's a really good idea. Thanks for sharing.


Here is the link to some better pictures of the cover I made.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110230&page=3


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

whole setup looks great!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Burkartsplow;1182464 said:


> Here is the link to some better pictures of the cover I made.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110230&page=3


What brand cover is that, I gotta have. We run the same setup on our trucks.


----------



## Showmestaterida (Dec 28, 2006)

How much salt can you fit in their?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Showmestaterida;1182727 said:


> How much salt can you fit in their?


3 tons, but the truck can not handle it. I usually get 2 tons and lose 1 ton on a lot within 30 mins of getting it.


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

Burkartsplow- I bought the 1400 floods and have them mounted. I have a 2002 2500HD and I also want to run them to my factory Aux. Lamps switch. Would you mind telling me how you went about wiring in your lights and connecting them to the switch? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

DozerMan;1210359 said:


> Burkartsplow- I bought the 1400 floods and have them mounted. I have a 2002 2500HD and I also want to run them to my factory Aux. Lamps switch. Would you mind telling me how you went about wiring in your lights and connecting them to the switch? Thanks for any help.


It was very easy to setup. All I did was find the aux wire that is in the headboard of the cab of the truck. Usually it is right above the drivers side seat. All you have to do is pull the top down a little and you will see it. I then ran the wires to the third brake light and attached a simple electrical quick attach/detach to the two aux wires (hot to red and black to ground on the male attachement). I then drilled a small whole through the bottom of the 3rd brakelight and ran the wire out it. I then siliconed the area closed. I then ran the hot and ground wires from the flood lights to the female end of the the quick disconnect and spliced them all together. Once everything is water tight and shrink wrapped I hooked the male/female parts together. Then all I have to do is hit the aux. switch in the cab and the lights work. Nothing else is needed for this as I used to have dual rotator hooked up the switch and that thing drew a ton more amps then these 2 LED lights do. If you have any other questions let me know. I hope this helps. Good Luck and take a pic once you have it all done.
Aaron


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

If you look close at the pictures above you can see the wires running out of the 3rd brakelight.


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure where the aux wire was located. I mounted these lights under my rear bumper, so I'm not really sure where to run the wires through my truck? I might go through the same spot but on the driver's side of where I ran my strobe lights through. Do you have any suggestions on a good place to go through the cab? My truck is an extened cab by the way. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Lookin good Aaron.

business must be good. Keep it going.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

DozerMan;1211414 said:


> Thanks for the info. I wasn't sure where the aux wire was located. I mounted these lights under my rear bumper, so I'm not really sure where to run the wires through my truck? I might go through the same spot but on the driver's side of where I ran my strobe lights through. Do you have any suggestions on a good place to go through the cab? My truck is an extened cab by the way. Thanks again for your help!


Your truck should have two knockouts in the back corner of the cab.if you look under the cab in the back right before th bed there are knockouts for running accesories. I used them for running my strobes and also for the dump insert and spreader. I can take a picture of where it is located tomorrow. Just run the aux wire down to them and u will be good to go.


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

Burkartsplow;1211521 said:


> Your truck should have two knockouts in the back corner of the cab.if you look under the cab in the back right before th bed there are knockouts for running accesories. I used them for running my strobes and also for the dump insert and spreader. I can take a picture of where it is located tomorrow. Just run the aux wire down to them and u will be good to go.


Awesome. Thanks again for the help. That's a nice set-up you have. I'll post a pic whenever I get time to finish wiring them in.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

Your set up is sweet. I'd love a few of those 1400s on a rack down the road. For now though I just posted up my back up light install here if anyone is interested.


----------



## 2FAST4U (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice setup, saw it on here last winter and it just took me an hour to find it again. lol
We just bought the truckcraft insert this spring and am looking to add the spreader for this winter. I really like you salt flap you have to keep the salt off your truck bumper and frame. I was wondering if you could email me some pics of it up close and how you attached it. that would be great. Thanks 
will

[email protected]


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Love the lights!!!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

check these out.....nice lights great prices....

http://www.ddmtuning.com/Products/LED-Work-Lamp

I have 2......and I will be buying 2 more very soon......


----------

